# Which aircraft was the better Russian bomber?



## Supermarine-SpitfireMkXIV (Aug 15, 2018)

I think the tu-2 was better

* Crews were universally happy with their Tupolevs. Pilots could maneuver the aircraft like a fighter, it could survive heavy damage, and it was fast. The Tu-2 remained in service in the USSR until 1950.*
*
Source : Tupolev Tu-2 - Wikipedia*


----------



## Shortround6 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hmmm, 16,600lb bomber with 2400hp vs 23,200lb bomber with 3700hp and is 1-2 years newer,

I wonder which was "better";


----------



## Gastounet (Aug 16, 2018)

Petlyakov Pe2 : fast and maneuvrable


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 16, 2018)

The Pe-2 was also fast (360mph max.), it was versatile, accurate and had good defensive fire.
It was retired in 1954...


----------



## Supermarine-SpitfireMkXIV (Aug 17, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> The Pe-2 was also fast (360mph max.), it was versatile, accurate and had good defensive fire.
> It was retired in 1954...


But it was retired by the Yugoslavian air force in 1954.*The Tu-2 remained in service in the USSR until 1950.*


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 17, 2018)

Supermarine-SpitfireMkXIV said:


> But it was retired by the Yugoslavian air force in 1954.*The Tu-2 remained in service in the USSR until 1950.*


The last operational Tu-2 was retired in the early 1980's with the Chinese air force.

Doesn't matter what nations operated the aircraft, the fact that both the Tupolev and the Petlyakov remained in service as long as they did was a testament to their deaign and abilities.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

